# United Fluffbutts Discord Server



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2018)

꒰ United Fluffbutts ꒱                  
╭⋟────────────  ──────────╮

       ╳°»｡ ∾･⁙･ ღ ➵ ⁘ ➵ ღ ･⁙･∾ ｡«°╳
           FURRY SERVER FOR EVERYONE

 Active community with more than 500 people.
------------------------------------------------------
  Fun bots and cute pictures every day.
------------------------------------------------------
  Drama free and well managed.
------------------------------------------------------
  Dedicated art channels which are categorized into: own art, commissioned art, commission listings..
------------------------------------------------------
  NSFW channels that are also categorized: male, female, straight, nsfw own art...
------------------------------------------------------
  We do raffles and contests.
------------------------------------------------------
  Professional staff team and friendly people.
------------------------------------------------------
  Anti-troll system. We make sure that barely any trolls gain access to the server.
------------------------------------------------------
  Cute cheese server owner who is always there.
------------------------------------------------------
  We are also open for more server partnerships

What are you waiting for, everyone jump in, there is no reason to not join such a nice place. 

  ╰───────────  ────────────⋞╯

*INVITE LINK*: Join the United Fluffbutts Discord Server!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2018)

boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2018)

Boop


----------



## fourur (Mar 22, 2018)

ho noes you booped me !


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeash


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 28, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 28, 2018)

This is a lie


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> This is a lie







Please accept 2:17 - 2:26 as my response


----------



## TimberLope (Mar 28, 2018)

I’ll definitely check it out!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 29, 2018)

TimberLope said:


> I’ll definitely check it out!


Thank you


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 30, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 31, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 31, 2018)

The amount of bumps make feel like I'm being solicited by Jahovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> The amount of bumps make feel like I'm being solicited by Jahovah's Witnesses.


Ono. You mad at me?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2018)

Martin2W said:


> Ono. You mad at me?


Nah. Just you bump it up everyday and I'm unsure if that's alright or not according to the ToS. Then again I've gotten a warning for saying the word retarded so....


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in two furry servers already, but will sure check it out.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 4, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 6, 2018)

Feel free to join


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Glad I joined, really friendly bunch.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Glad I joined, really friendly bunch.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't believe there is such thing as a 'decent discord server.'


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Manek Iridius said:


> I don't believe there is such thing as a 'decent discord server.'



They all explode eventually.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Martin2W said:


> Thank you for the kind words


I meant it, feel very welcome and met someone who organises regular meet ups not far from where I live.


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They all explode eventually.


I meant more because they 'have people in them,' not because they're 'inherently temporary.'


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 8, 2018)

Tbh furry discord servers are pretty great. Lots of ppl to talk to and a lot of funny moments.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 11, 2018)

Bop


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 13, 2018)

Please


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 14, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Martin2W said:


> Hi


Hey, Tomb. How is your new server running?


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, Tomb. How is your new server running?


Very well. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 23, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 23, 2018)

Sure, I'll join up. >.>


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 25, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> Sure, I'll join up. >.>


Thank you


----------



## modfox (Apr 25, 2018)

pls


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 28, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 30, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey!


@Infrarednexus made another decent furry discord server too!


----------



## Martin2W (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> @Infrarednexus made another decent furry discord server too!


Haha good joke


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Martin2W (May 4, 2018)

Owo


----------



## Ciderfine (May 4, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Nah. Just you bump it up everyday and I'm unsure if that's alright or not according to the ToS. Then again I've gotten a warning for saying the word retarded so....



He is bumping it everyday to get people to check this out. Talk about desperation.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> He is bumping it everyday to get people to check this out. Talk about desperation.


Can you like, not?


----------



## Martin2W (May 5, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> He is bumping it everyday to get people to check this out. Talk about desperation.


Not every day dude! Every 2nd or 3rd day. Jeez. I am not that shitty do do this everyday


----------



## Ciderfine (May 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Can you like, not?



Can you yourself not get upset of what someone else says?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 7, 2018)

I don't see a problem with Tombstone's methods. He also seems like a nice guy with a good server.


----------



## Martin2W (May 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't see a problem with Tombstone's methods. He also seems like a nice guy with a good server.


Thank you


----------



## Martin2W (May 11, 2018)

Dont be shy sweeties


----------



## Martin2W (May 17, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (May 19, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Martin2W (May 21, 2018)

Dont be shy


----------



## Martin2W (May 23, 2018)

Meep


----------



## Martin2W (May 29, 2018)

Meep


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 3, 2018)

Meep


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 5, 2018)

/:


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 8, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Mach (Jun 9, 2018)

Maybe I'll check it out sometime. I'm looking to make a few friends. What goes on there? Has anybody here been to it?


----------



## Emondae (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been there, it's got a good group of people that are all pretty active. In the main channels mostly what you would expect from a social platform chit-chat. There is a channel for Art Finished or WIP. I felt comfortable for the first time in years showing off my art. RP too has a channel.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 20, 2018)

Hmm


----------



## Epicfailman (Jun 20, 2018)

i joined but i dont understand the ticket or question part, i see no questions for me to answere


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 23, 2018)

Epicfailman said:


> i joined but i dont understand the ticket or question part, i see no questions for me to answere


Wat was wronv?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m joining


----------



## Epicfailman (Jun 24, 2018)

Never mind I got it lol


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 8, 2018)

Ee


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 8, 2018)

I joined a while back. It's a good server. I met some cool people on there.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 8, 2018)

Incoming....


----------



## fourur (Aug 3, 2018)

why i left , i'm an idiot


----------



## fourur (Sep 19, 2018)

*boop*


----------



## Martin2W (Sep 30, 2018)

E


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Balfur (Oct 25, 2018)

Ill give it a go why not


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 28, 2018)

Meow


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 28, 2018)

@Martin2W PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSEEE SIGN ME UP!!! I NEED TO GETAWAY


----------



## Darklordbambi (Nov 4, 2018)

Send me a link, I'll give it a look.


----------



## Fowler Wolf (Nov 7, 2018)

How active is your discord? I'm looking for people to kick back and chill with.


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 11, 2018)

Fowler Wolf said:


> How active is your discord? I'm looking for people to kick back and chill with.


Active well enouhg


----------



## Tactipupp (Nov 12, 2018)

The server seems pretty cool so far


----------



## halotato (Nov 12, 2018)

I joined :3 oh boi, time to meet some peeepssss! (hope they like vidja games)


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 15, 2018)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 17, 2018)

Hry


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 28, 2018)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like somebody is trying to prevent the death of this thread.


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 16, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 27, 2018)

Help


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 5, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 7, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 10, 2019)

Mew


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 14, 2019)

Help me


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 17, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 28, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2019)

U


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 13, 2019)

Po


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2019)

Beep


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2019)

*nuzzlz n cuddlz u* uwu<3


----------



## rknight (Mar 3, 2019)

Yo!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2019)

Dongding said:


> *nuzzlz n cuddlz u* uwu<3


UwU


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2019)

Don't be shy


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 28, 2019)

Y


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

I have one server I typically stay in. It’s a nice community.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi


----------



## AisFox (Apr 9, 2019)

Checked out the server, now I'm waiting to be accepted. Looks cool.


----------



## Saurex (Apr 11, 2019)

Well... the questionnaire has been filled out and now we wait....
Also: Boop!


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 18, 2019)

This is epic


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Apr 18, 2019)

Reddits furry community r/furry  have a really nice discord server. The people there are quite pleasant, and they follow rules strictly to avoid creeps and other unpleasant and toxic people.


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this! I want to make new friends and chat!


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 21, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I want to make new friends and chat!


You are welcome


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 23, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 25, 2019)

Martin2W said:


> Hey


hEY


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 30, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> hEY


Hey


----------



## Martin2W (May 3, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Yatima (May 5, 2019)

joined


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 5, 2019)

Put in my app so, we'll see?


----------



## Martin2W (May 8, 2019)

What?


----------



## Martin2W (May 10, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (May 13, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (May 18, 2019)

Help us out


----------



## Martin2W (May 21, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

What's this shit about?


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 24, 2019)

Lough said:


> What's this shit about?


Nani?


----------



## Lough (May 24, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Nani?


Wut?


----------



## Martin2W (May 25, 2019)

U wot


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 25, 2019)

How can you ensure it's drama free tho

Are you kicking out people who stir up drama? because that in itself creates drama


----------



## Martin2W (May 29, 2019)

You seem like someone who likes drama


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 3, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 6, 2019)

Help


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 10, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 16, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Jestwinged (Jun 16, 2019)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 18, 2019)

Martin2W said:


> NSFW rooms that are divided into female, straight, kinky, gay rooms.


ah yes, the 4 genders


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2019)

CinnamonSkunk said:


> ah yes, the 4 genders



I thought those were the four elements!


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> I thought those were the four elements!


Female! Straight! Kinky! Gay! By your powers combined, I am...Captain Furry!


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 22, 2019)

Females don't exist


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 27, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Martin2W said:


> Females don't exist


Males don't too
It's nerf or nothing...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 12, 2019)

I might just be a tad biased, but I tend to think the current staff are quite charming, gorgeous people with excellent hair and fantastically fabulous backsides.
Especially that fox guy, but I can't seem to remember his name at the moment but it began with a K. Hmmm, hmmm.
Hold on, give me a moment. I'll think of it.


----------



## rknight (Jul 12, 2019)

Ill give it a go why not


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 13, 2019)

rknight said:


> Ill give it a go why not


Thank you


----------



## Karoe14chan (Jul 16, 2019)

Wah, I would like to join, but my English is a little broken when I write it ^^;


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 16, 2019)

Karoe14chan said:


> Wah, I would like to join, but my English is a little broken when I write it ^^;


Don't sweat it, we get language barriers, as long as you got the right attitude, you're a cool cat in my book.


----------



## Karoe14chan (Jul 16, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Don't sweat it, we get language barriers, as long as you got the right attitude, you're a cool cat in my book.


Well, I'll will give it a try


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 19, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 21, 2019)

Everyone is welcome


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 25, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 5, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 15, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 18, 2019)

Up


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 21, 2019)

Up


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

Down.


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Down.


You should join, mr Fox


----------



## Martin2W (Aug 26, 2019)

Beep


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

Tried to join. Answered some questions. Awaiting approval.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Tried to join. Answered some questions. Awaiting approval.



I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Martin2W (Sep 3, 2019)

E


----------



## Martin2W (Sep 24, 2019)

You are free to join


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 24, 2019)

Just answered the questions uwu


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 12, 2019)

UWU


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 25, 2019)

Please


----------



## Martin2W (Oct 27, 2019)

Nnn


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 13, 2019)

H


----------



## Starlight Marshmallow (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe :3


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Nov 20, 2019)

Just answered the questions.


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 20, 2019)

i think i answered the questions?


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 20, 2019)

Good bois you are trough


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 20, 2019)

Starlight Marshmallow said:


> Maybe :3


Y not?


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 29, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 3, 2019)

H


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 10, 2019)

Bois come here


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 10, 2019)

You have a sergal as a profile picture, so you can shoot me an invite if you want to


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 13, 2019)

Meow


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 14, 2019)

Okay this is the make-it-or-break-it question, you call youselves the "Fluffbutts" server so just how fluffy are the butts. See, I ain't out here trying to get bamboozled, you know?


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 17, 2019)

Butts are fluffy


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 21, 2019)

Come join


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 7, 2020)

Please


----------



## Doomer (Jan 7, 2020)

Why is this spam thread not closed? His server is full of advertisements. Martin is a bot by the way, he post nothing but these spammy bumps, doesnt take a genus to figure otu what he's up to.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 7, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Why is this spam thread not closed? His server is full of advertisements. Martin is a bot by the way, he post nothing but these spammy bumps, doesnt take a genus to figure otu what he's up to.



sometimes I wonder.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 7, 2020)

Time to annex Lithuania.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 7, 2020)

Zhaozerbat said:


> Time to annex Lithuania.


Not while I am here Muscovite!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 7, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Why is this spam thread not closed? His server is full of advertisements. Martin is a bot by the way, he post nothing but these spammy bumps, doesnt take a genus to figure otu what he's up to.


Martin isn't a bot. I know em. He's just bumping up his tyread.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 7, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Martin isn't a bot. I know em. He's just bumping up his tyread.


More seriously, I do too. There's an actual person behind that account.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 7, 2020)

Zhaozerbat said:


> More seriously, I do too. There's an actual person behind that account.



same. He's a rather nice guy, I love talking to him.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 7, 2020)

You sure about that?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 7, 2020)

I will ask for an invite then


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't talk shit about Tomb! He means well, and like some others, we talk on occasion. He's swell.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 8, 2020)

I may check it out soon!


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 19, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> same. He's a rather nice guy, I love talking to him.


*Kisses connor on the cheek*


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 26, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 13, 2020)

Hu


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2020)

J


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2020)

Uwu


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2020)

Owo


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2020)

H


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 31, 2020)

Doing alright there Tombstone?


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes mr


----------



## Kyrie_Nova (Apr 12, 2020)

Martin2W said:


> Looking for a place to spend time and chat with other furs? Looking for another avenue to post your art? Into Fursuiting? Have a hobby outside the fandom? Looking for a discord Server that doesnt tolerate trolling? Are you a gamer? Top Furs is a community oriented discord server, where furs are encouraged to engage in conversation, art, writing, and much more. We host a server with pretty damn cute members, and an engaging and friendly staff. We have safe guards in place to prevent trolls gaining access to the server, as well as a place to post and chat about non-fur related things. Bring yourself, and your friend.
> 
> Quick summary:
> 
> ...


Sent a request and answered the intake questions.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 15, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Martin2W (May 8, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Martin2W (May 16, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Martin2W (May 29, 2020)

Gg


----------



## DingRawD (May 29, 2020)

Answered the questions. Just waiting to be approved.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 9, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 24, 2020)

Okay so the owner is awesome but the community is so fucking toxic. If you are trans stay far the fuck away. I was talking about being trans in the debate channel and I was greeted by a nice pepe meme where he was smiling and holding a graph showing the transgender suicide rates compared to normal suicide rates. And then everyone rallied around this person when I said that was fucked up. So yeah. Um. Stay away from this one.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jun 28, 2020)

Ah, well I couldn't even get in, in the first place X3.


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 5, 2020)

How so


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey, it's still alive


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 16, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Okay so the owner is awesome but the community is so fucking toxic. If you are trans stay far the fuck away. I was talking about being trans in the debate channel and I was greeted by a nice pepe meme where he was smiling and holding a graph showing the transgender suicide rates compared to normal suicide rates. And then everyone rallied around this person when I said that was fucked up. So yeah. Um. Stay away from this one.


I got rid of that toxic channel. Now we make sure there is no toxicity


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 16, 2020)

Martin2W said:


> I got rid of that toxic channel. Now we make sure there is no toxicity


Did you ever deal with the perpetrators?


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 26, 2020)

We still need people.


----------



## Martin2W (Nov 27, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)

Tombieeeee. =w=

Local cheesehead! Merp merp. 

Server is pretty decent although I am rarely active these days.


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 2, 2020)

Meow


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

HAVE YOU REALLY KEPT THIS UP FOR 2 YEARS?


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 17, 2020)

We need more people


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 17, 2020)

This impresses me


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 20, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> This impresses me


How?


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Martin2W (Dec 27, 2020)

Come here cuties


----------



## Martin2W (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2021)

Meow


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 9, 2021)

Why do I have a feeling that it is a bot in the end?


----------



## Saurex (Feb 9, 2021)

It's not. He just meows once in a while to keep the thread from sinking too far down.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 12, 2021)

Saurex said:


> It's not. He just meows once in a while to keep the thread from sinking too far down.


Then again I asked to send me a message with invite or anything and i was ignored... or meowed at if you prefer to call it this way.
So yeah, bot in my eyes >.<


----------



## Saurex (Feb 12, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Then again I asked to send me a message with invite or anything and i was ignored... or meowed at if you prefer to call it this way.
> So yeah, bot in my eyes >.<


Eh...call him what you will, but as a member of this particular discord server I can verify his un-botness.
I could try sending you an invite link if you want.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 12, 2021)

Saurex said:


> Eh...call him what you will, but as a member of this particular discord server I can verify his un-botness.
> I could try sending you an invite link if you want.


Thanks mate and I believe you, it was just hard to convince me.
And maybe other time, lately im bit too busy for servers. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Saurex (Feb 12, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thanks mate and I believe you, it was just hard to convince me.
> And maybe other time, lately im bit too busy for servers. Thanks anyway.


You're welcome


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2021)

Saurex said:


> It's not. He just meows once in a while to keep the thread from sinking too far down.


Yes


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 15, 2021)

I can confirm Martin2W is indeed the realest furry


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I can confirm Martin2W is indeed the realest furry


Nibba


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 21, 2021)

Join us


----------



## Erix (Apr 22, 2021)

Martin2W said:


> Join us


I love how you keep coming back, updating this thread for nearly 2 years to nurture and grow your cult! Amazing, you get the Erix stamp of approval!

ヽ(〃＾▽＾〃)ﾉ


----------



## Yazoht (Jun 7, 2021)

This server does have a lot of channels for supporting artists, from commissions, to sharing own-created art, and even resources for learning/improving drawing skills !


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 20, 2021)

Meow


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 22, 2021)

I joined. Filled out the questionnaire. Just waiting for access now.


----------

